# Manchester cat killings



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Anyone who lives in Manchester please keep your cats inside ,there has been a spate of cat killings, not only killing but skinned and gutted ,besides others mutilated and kicked until they had every bone in their body broken, the RSPCA and Police are investigating
Such sadistic cruelty ,i hope the people responsible re found and dealt with ,


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Do you have a link?


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I saw it on fcebook,i will see if i can find a link, only about an hour ago


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Look under Harveys law on facebook, sorry to say another 2 have been found in Glossop


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I hope this works


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Yes I have just seen it on my facebook.
It just makes me wonder what is happening in this country.
Something happened to another cat in Ashmore Park Wednesfield yesterday. That also came on my facebook.
So please keep your cats in.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

There are some sick people in this World! I cant even begin to imagine the pain of those poor cats, let alone their owners!


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I cant see why anyone would even want to go to the legths they are of mutilating these poor cats, they must be seriously unhinged
Poor cats and poor owners, what a terrible thing to have to come to terms with, i was in tears reading what was done to them


----------



## Natalie Strudwick (May 21, 2015)

I also saw this news on facebook but I didn't believe it at first until I saw this post. So it's really true.. Why are they doing this in the first place? Are they trying to imitate the Yulin Festival or something?


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Is there any evidence regarding this or is it just another FB myth? None of the posts on FB seemed to be able to provide links to the local police or RSPCA websites to confirm this story


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Cleo38 said:


> Is there any evidence regarding this or is it just another FB myth? None of the posts on FB seemed to be able to provide links to the local police or RSPCA websites to confirm this story


I do hope its another hoax. Been worrying about this, since I read it.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

There is this: http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/terrified-pet-owners-fear-beloved-6055191

But that looks like a degloving - probably due to an RTA.

Typical unfounded scaremongering.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

It is not scaremongering the police and RSPCA are invilved and a crime no has now been issue, do you really think this jhas been made up, the people this has happened to in 2 cases have told what happened to their beloved pets,


----------



## TheWolfTamer (Jul 14, 2015)

This is awful. I sometimes question humanities limits of cruelty when I hear about things like this. Thank you for informing people.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Look on Harveys Law


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Nonnie said:


> There is this: http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/terrified-pet-owners-fear-beloved-6055191
> 
> But that looks like a degloving - probably due to an RTA.
> 
> Typical unfounded scaremongering.


Look on Harveys law


----------

